# Asthma or asthma meds causing anxiety?



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

My friend who has mild asthma was prescribed an inhaler yesterday with Symbicort (Budesonide/formoterol) 160/4.5. She hadn't had a panic attack in a few months, but she was panicking all of last night. Her asthma acting up is also pretty recent--she's never had an inhaler since a doctor told her she had asthma when she was 12. I was wondering if asthma makes any of you more anxious, or if you've felt more anxious from taking the med she took. There's plenty of other things that could have triggered it for her, but I'm wondering if it could have been the asthma/asthma meds.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I use Symbicort and it worked really well for me. I've never noticed any increased anxiety from my asthma or using Symbicort.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

One of the main symptoms of panic attacks is shortness of breath so if you're having one & asthma acts up simultaneously then the increased inability to breathe properly can in fact make the panic attack worse. It's one reason panic attacks disturb me, not only am I stressed when they happen but in the back of my mind there is also the thought of the discomfort of an asthma attacks as well. As for the meds most are steroid based & I'm not sure that they trigger anxiety/panic attacks so perhaps research is in order. I use Ventolin & Flovent. Honestly I think by opening up the airways inhalers could actually help one breath and calm themselves but you never know


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I hate taking asthma meds, I think they all add to my anxiety at least a little bit.


----------



## Not Like Them (Jul 2, 2009)

I have asthma and also take ventoline sometimes when needed, and i definitely notice that i get a little shakier and nervous after taking it. I tried Symbicort, but had to stop it because of the trembling it caused.
So yes, i would say that asthma meds could cause panic attacks to some, maybe to the more sensitive persons.

Hi to everyone b.t.w. :hs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not Like Them said:


> Hi to everyone b.t.w. :hs


Hey Not Like Them, welcome to :sas


----------

